# Been doing some **** calling!!



## Pro-Hunt (Feb 9, 2011)

Had to go by myself this morning but it turned out to be great day of calling none the less. Always more fun with other people though. Today was one of those 'magic' days where it seems like they come out of every tree. I saw 16 today.

Shot 2 sets of triples, 2 sets of doubles and some singles for my personal best day of calling. The second picture will tell you how many I ended up with.

Also went the last 2 weekends with a buddy of mine. We saw 23 the first weekend but only got 8 as we had a lot that just wanted to peek and not come all the way out. The second weekend we saw 14 and got 10.

The first two pictures are from today and the third is from the day we got 10.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

good shootin. Probably saved alot of bird eggs by killing all them!


----------



## cooncrazy (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats awsome. What sound do you use? Here in western Sd I have some places I want to try. Do you set up be knows dens or just call blind? Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pro-Hunt (Feb 9, 2011)

Cooncrazy; Definitely set up by known dens or at least what really looks like a good den.
I will send you a PM about how I go about it. I have had a lot of questions from people on some forums so I just typed up a thing that I hope covers every thing. If you have any other questions after reading it just ask.


----------



## Deerslayr92 (May 16, 2009)

Hey pro hunt how about sending me your "guide to **** hunting". Ive never done it before so anything you can give me will be great. Thanks.


----------



## Pro-Hunt (Feb 9, 2011)

Deerslayr92 said:


> Hey pro hunt how about sending me your "guide to **** hunting". Ive never done it before so anything you can give me will be great. Thanks.


 :lol: It is on the way.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

looks like a pile of fun. gonna try it this year


----------



## ct_ville33 (Sep 2, 2008)

I would appreciate it if you would send me your tips and tricks pm


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Me too please :beer:


----------



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

Me too sent pm no response


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Pro-Hunt said:


> Cooncrazy;I will send you a PM about how I go about it. I have had a lot of questions from people on some forums so I just typed up a thing that I hope covers every thing. If you have any other questions after reading it just ask.


Never tried **** calling but I'd sure give it a try. I'd appreciate a copy of your "how to do it".
Thanks


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

guess you mine as well throw me one of these guides to **** hunting as well.


----------



## Pro-Hunt (Feb 9, 2011)

matta812 said:


> Me too sent pm no response


Sorry if I overlooked you! I thought I had sent it out to everyone. I will have it on its way here shortly.


----------



## Pro-Hunt (Feb 9, 2011)

OK; everyone should have a PM. If you did not get one let me know and I will send it again.


----------

